# Vorfächer selber binden



## Norx (4. Juni 2007)

Hi,

da ich mit den fertigen Vorfächern , die es zu kaufen gibt, nicht wirklich zufrieden bin, möchte ich meine Vorfächer gerne selber binden.

Ich wollte mir so einen Elektrischen Hakenbinder bei Askari bestellen.

Was haltet Ihr von dem Ding?

Welches Vorfachmaterial könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Wie dick darf die Schnur maximal, z.B. bei einem 12er Haken sein?

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe.

MFG

Andreas


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

12er Haken bindet man noch mit der Hand, habe zwar lange gefummelt aber jetzt geht es. 0,18er ist mM max für einen 12er.


----------



## langerLulatsch (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Welche hakengrößen möchtest denn binden?
Bei kleinen Haken hatte ich früher mit dem elektr. Bindegerät immer das Prob, dass es meist nicht funktioniert hat (wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren 14er oder 16er das Kleinste was ging).
Nutze seitdem die "normalen" Bindemaschinen, das geht absolut super, auch mit kleinsten Haken.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Norx (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Hi,

Hakengröße wird so zwischen 6 und 16 liegen.

Welches Vorfachmaterial könnt ihr empfehlen?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## langerLulatsch (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Bei mir ist es meist die Stroft GTM.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## aal-andy (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Nutze das Gerät seit einigen Jahren, binde Haken von Größe 2 bis 14 damit. Als Schnur nehme ich die Balzer Platinum Royal, von 0.12 bis 0.25, bin sehr zufrieden damit, hohe Tragkraft (daher immer 1 - 2 Schnurstärken dünner als Gekaufte), hohe Abriebfestigkeit und trotzdem weich, relativ geringe Dehnung und so gut wie unsichtbar im Wasser. Haken-Tipp: Gamakatsu, sehr dünndrahtig und extrem scharf.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

lass das elektrische Geraet in Askari.Hatte mal so ein ding gewonnen und dann verkauft bei ebay fuer 16.00 euro:vik::vik: Kauf Dir einen Matchman.
Ist so ein schwarzes Hakenbinderaet und kostet bei Ebay paar Euro bzw. £.

ebay als beispiel


----------



## woernser1965 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Warum nicht gleich per Hand binden ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pinn (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> lass das elektrische Geraet in Askari.Hatte mal so ein ding gewonnen und dann verkauft bei ebay fuer 16.00 euro:vik::vik: Kauf Dir einen Matchman.
> Ist so ein schwarzes Hakenbinderaet und kostet bei Ebay paar Euro bzw. £.
> 
> ebay als beispiel



Das elektrische Teil gibt es schon seit Jahren und es funktioniert gut mit Plättchen-Haken von 12 bis 6. 
Das schwarze Teil (Matchman) gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten (mindestens 2) und es funktioniert mit Plättchen-Haken von 18 bis 4, erfordert aber mehr manuelle Geschicklichkeit.

Die beiden Teile hatte ich selber vor Jahren in Gebrauch, und heute immer noch hier rumliegen. Falls jemand Interesse daran hat, PN an mich.

Ich verwende mittlerweile nur noch Öhrhaken mit dem no-knot-Knoten. Karpfenangler wissen was ich damit meine. Das funktioniert sogar auch mit 0,08 Vorfach und 16er Öhrhaken, wenn es ganz fein zugehen soll.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Hy,

kan Pinn nur zustimmen die elktrischen bindegeräte sind absoluter mist und den matchman hab ich selber schon benutz und das wenn mer ein bisel fingerspitzengefühl hast bis zu Hakengrlöße 22 und das ging top.
Wenn du allrding ein bissel mehr geld ausgeben willst und net wirklich der feinmotoriker bist kann ich dir das Hakenbindegerät empfehlen was man bei Michael Schlögel im shop zu kaufen bekommt damit werde auch alle vorfächer exalt gleichlang und funktioniert auch supi.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## bose (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Den Matchman muss man meistens überarbeiten, da sie eine schlechte Qualität haben.
Viele scharfe Kanten, in der Gegend wo die Schnur entlang geht.
War bei 2 von 2 bei mir.


----------



## xonnel (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein.
Ich nutze seit langem ein elektirsches Hakanbindegerät und bin sehr zufrieden.
Ich binde damit Haken der Grösse 8 bis 2, an 0,25 bis 0,35er und Kevlar.
Die Knoten sitzen absolut perfekt und ein Vorfach dauert circa 45 Sek.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Hy 

@ xonnel die elktrischen bindegeräte dind aber auch nur für haalengrößen bis 10 geeignet wenns kleiner werden soll dann der matchman oder halt das von Schlögel

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Jochen83 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Nabend zusammen,
also ich binde auch so gut wie immer mit elektr. Hakenbindegeräten und kann auch nicht klagen. Ich hab einmal nen gelben mit dem binde ich grössere Haken an und dann gibt es bei Askari jetzt einen von Perca (der ist grau und benötigt 2 Batterien) mit dem ich auch ohne Probleme bis an 18ner Häkchen drankomme. Somit habe ich alle für mich notwendigen Größen abgedeckt. So und die Schnur wähle ich je nach Gewässer und zu beangelnder Fischart. 
Jochen


----------



## Matthias_05 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

hab von anfang an meine vorfächer selbst gebunden und bin damit bis jetzt immer besser gefahren als mit fertigen, egal ob für norge oder bei uns, das merkt man erst wenn man nen richtig großen dran hat, zu bindegeräten sage ich nur -geldschneiderei- *g*

matze


----------



## MCF (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

Hi
Ich binde meine Haken bis zum 14er von hand und geht sehr gut  wenn man etwas uebt zuhause. 
Gruss mcf#6


----------



## -audi-a6 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

hallo wollte mal fragen ob du die hakenbindegeräte noch hast oder hast du die nciht mehr??


----------



## forelli2.0 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

hallo,

ich würde dir den hakenbinder nicht empfehlen(DER REINE SCHROTT).#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Pinn (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*



forelli2.0 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich würde dir den hakenbinder nicht empfehlen(DER REINE SCHROTT).#h#h#h#h#h#h



Als Schrott würde ich weder die gelben batteriebetriebenen Hakenbinder noch den manuellen Matchman bezeichnen. Wer damit umgehen kann und weiß, was er will, erzielt sicher ganz brauchbare Ergebnisse damit. Ich habe diese Dinger selber jahrelang benutzt, weil ich mit den fertig gebundenen Vorfächern + Haken aus dem Handel  unzufrieden war: Vorfach zu lang, zu kurz, zu stark - Haken zu klein, zu dünndrähtig oder zu klobig usw...

Ich fische heute mit Öhrhaken und noknot-Knoten, von Hakengröße 16 bis 0/2 und Vorfächern von 0,10mm bis 0,50mm. Die binde ich blind von Hand.:q

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Too_Hot (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*

muss man beim festziehen des knoten irgentwie was beachten ,, also bi plätschen hacken...

zerdell mir immer meine schnur wenn ich versuche den knotten festzuziehen....


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber binden*



xonnel schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein.
> Ich nutze seit langem ein elektirsches Hakanbindegerät und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Ich binde damit Haken der Grösse 8 bis 2, an 0,25 bis 0,35er und Kevlar.
> Die Knoten sitzen absolut perfekt und ein Vorfach dauert circa 45 Sek.


 
*looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool* der xonnel fesselt türken... *wechlach* und dann auch noch elektrisch... :q:q:q


----------

